

Ask HN: What is augmented reality? - aj

I somehow missed the bus and have no clue what is augmented reality. And for the past two days, I've been noticing a variety of posts regarding augmented  reality or augmented reality apps.<p>What exactly is it and what are it's applications?
======
jacquesm
Augmented reality is a description of devices that overlay (or even replace
completely) your view of reality with information from a device.

Examples are cellphone applications that show data layers when pointing the
cell phone at a scene and looking 'at' the scene through the lens of the
phone, but similar (or even better) effects could theoretically be achieved by
displays in glasses or by projecting straight on to the retina.

For a demo of current applications have a look at 'layar', there are plenty of
other groups busy in this field.

------
seshagiric
AR technology aims to augment a real world scene with additional data.

From a real world scene, for example a camera image, you first work out the 3D
coordinates. Then you can draw your own object (comic, text, 3d graphics....)
in this 3D space.

[http://www.technotecture.com/content/mobile-augmented-
realit...](http://www.technotecture.com/content/mobile-augmented-reality-sstt-
mobile)

In this video printed border on the visiting card is used to workout the 3D
space (it is easiest to use specially printed markers). However AR tech also
works with natural objects like a street.

Though the tech has been there for sometime, it seems that mobile phones
equipped with cameras and web connection are best way to bring the tech to
masses.

